# Asha's antics with a fishing float



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

'This article was supposed to be in the What did you do section'
Asha and Hudson's Mum:wavey:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Asha just getting into all sorts of trouble . The retrieval of the float is funny. Too bad you didn't get a picture of the fishermans face. 
I would have freaked regarding the dolphin /shark fin incident!!!! That is scary.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Asha sounds like she keeps life interesting for you! She must be in great shape with all that swimming.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Careful with that fishing tackle.. I had a bad experience with some with Dixie and know of others that have also had bad experiences with it.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I will be careful, I know 'Miss Asha' was very lucky regarding the hook!I dont let her off the lead now if there are fishing floats in the water!:no: 
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like Asha keeps you on your toes!


----------

